

Give Snowden Immunity - jalanco
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/355218/give-snowden-immunity-robert-zubrin

======
digisign
Props to National Review for its honesty... some of the Buckley integrity
still exists. It's a shame that the "conservative" viewpoint has been mostly
taken over by the corpratist mouth-breathers at fox news.

